# Arcor



## §Alptraum§ (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
 heute kam unerwartet jemand von Arcor vorbei und wollte nachschauen, ob alles in Ordnung ist, ob Splitter und Modem einwandfrei funktionieren und ich eine Verbindung herstellen kann. Das alles, obwohl ich niemanden diesbezüglich von Arcor fragte.

 Das nenne ich Service!

 Desweiteren wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt, da es Probleme mit der T..... gibt.

 Weiterhin konnte ich erfahren, dass 4 Leute sich einen Port teilen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Internetprovidern, wo 20-25 Leute an einem Port hängen.

 Also das ist echt ein guter Service, so wie der sich auch gehört!

 Zudem gibts die Flat jetzt für 4,95 anstatt für 9,95.

 Seid wann war Serven mit DSL so günstig gewesen, ich weiss es selbst nicht.


 Meine Frage:"Kam bei euch auch schon jemand von Arcor vorbei?"


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Zum Glück nicht, den halte ich meinen 1&1 Reseller Ausweis unter die Nase und dann sollten sie rennen...

Also Sorry, aber das nenne ich nicht 1A Service sondern Bauernfängerei. Die wollen mit ihren komischen Vertretern darüber hinwegtäuschen, das bei denen momentan so einiges schiefläuft. Das dann auf die T-Kom zu schieben ist natürlich am einfachsten. (Die Telekom ist ja eh immer schuld, oder?)
Und dir dann irgendwas von ihren Vorteilen wegen der Portnutzung vorzulabern ist auch nicht die feine englische. Jeder Hersteller labert irgendwas davon, was bei ihm viel besser als bei anderen ist. Aber hat er dir schon etwas über deren Nachteile erzählt?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2005)

§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage:"Kam bei euch auch schon jemand von Arcor vorbei?"



Bei mir und einigen anderen nicht. 
Details kannst du unter
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182201.html
....und in zahlreichen Publikationen von Funk und Presse nachverfolgen.

Zum Thema Probleme mit der Telekom:
Nachdem mich ARCOR in die Warteschleife schicken wollte und ich den Auftrag kündigte, und stattdessen Versatel erteilte, erhielt ich genau 2 Tage später Post von der Telekom mit der Info, dass man Anschluss gekündigt wurde... mach dir deinen eigenen Reim darauf

Guten Service nenne ich, wenn 10min entfernt von meiner Wohnung eine Versatel-Filiale ist, wo eine nette Dame sitzt, die mir nicht nur etwas verkaufen will, sondern auch Probleme lösen kann.
Ich habe das 1mal in Anspruch nehmen müssen...und das Problem war geklärt, bevor ich wieder zurück in meiner Wohnung war.

Bei Arcor gibts dafür eine prima Hotline... wo sich am anderen Ende, sofern man eine lebende Person erwischt, eine nichtsahnende Person in gebrochenem Deutsch meldet, deren Job nur eines ist: vertrösten und abwiegeln.


Gib aber mal Bescheid, falls du noch in diesem Leben ARCOR-DSL bekommen solltest(BTW:wie lange wartest du jetzt schon?)

ARCOR-DSL ist für mich so gut wie ein Wahlversprechen: wählen sie 4.95€ und lassen sie sich überraschen, ob und wann sie etwas dafür bekommen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2005)

§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Desweiteren wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt, da es Probleme mit der T..... gibt.
> Weiterhin konnte ich erfahren, dass 4 Leute sich einen Port teilen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Internetprovidern, wo 20-25 Leute an einem Port hängen.
> Meine Frage:"Kam bei euch auch schon jemand von Arcor vorbei?"


 
Also seltsamerweise haben andere Firmen selten Probleme, hingegen ist das bei Arcor anscheinend normal und es wird immer die Telekom als Fehlerquelle angegeben.

Hast du das mit den Ports schriftlich ?
Und wo ist da für mich der genaue Vorteil ?
Wenn 25 Leute am selben Port hängen wie ich, und ich hab immernoch super Pings und volle Geschwindigkeit kann mir das ja egal sein 

Und ja bei mir waren schon Leute von Arcor, sehr interesant zu beobachten war dass die Arcor vertreter nur bei bestimmten Leuten an der Tür standen was meistens alte Leute waren ( darunter meine Oma hier ).
Durch die Probleme die sie damals schon hatte mit dem "günstigerem Telefonieren" ( es musste Grundgebühr gezahlt werden obwohl alles ausschlieslich über Telekom lief.. ) und mit der Vertragskündigung bin ich definitiv gegen Arcor.
Dazu kommt noch die anscheinende Unwissenheit ihrer Leute, erzählen einem wie Toll ihr DSL ist und als Worte wie "schnellere Upstream" oder "Fastpath" fielen musste erstmal in der Zentrale angerufen werden 

Die Argumente die einem da erzählt werden erinnern mich an diesen einen Tierschutzverein der hier bei uns um Mitglieder bettelte.
Da wurden einem doch echt Bilder gezeigt von zwei Hunden die aneinandergenäht wurden nur um den Leuten das Geld auser Tasche zu ziehen... ich nenne an dieser Stelle mal keine Namen ( es war aber keiner der großen Internationalen.. )


----------



## ChrisDongov (18. Juli 2005)

Wollte hier mal was positives über Arcor los werden:

Habe mitte Mai diese "Mai-Aktion" mitgenommen. Habe damals das Rundum-Sorglos Paket mit ISDN + DSL + Flat für beides beauftragt.

Nach so 2 Wochen kam der voraussichtliche Termin: ab 11.07. 
Anfang Juli kam dann ja die 4.95€ Flat. Ich also dort angerufen und nach Umstellmöglichkeit gefragt. Die kompetente Frau an der Hotlich hat mir zugesichert das es ab 01.08. abgerechnet wird.

Der Anschluss kam am 13.07. also pünktlich. Bin mal auf die 1. Rechnung gespannt. Und ob das wirklich geklappt hat mit der Umstellung ab 01.08.


----------



## Eve_Original (19. Juli 2005)

Also ARCOR ist schon ein Thema für sich. ;-]  

Als die ganze Werbegeschichte losging, und auch Freunde berichteten das es sehr günstig sei, entschieden wir uns ebenfalls umzusteigen, zumal wir auch umgezogen sind.

Tja um es kurz zu fassen. 
Telefonische Anmeldung lief ganz reibungslos, jedoch kam dann Tage später der schriftliche FEHLERHAFTE Teil wieder, den wir unterschreiben sollten. Wir also wieder angerufen es richtig gestellt, wieder Tage später FEHLER!!
Dann widerriefen wir die Sache und machten es selbst übers Internet (wäre ja mein Fehler! wenn ich etwas falsch angeben würde)
Tage später Post, jetzt war alles ok. Antrag wurde zurückgeschickt und schon ging es wieder los. Den anderen Auftrag hatten die nicht gelöscht  und so liefen die Aufträge parallel. Das Datum, der Schließung des Anschlusses, entfernte sich immer mehr.

Irgendwann haben die es dann verstanden (Wunder  :suspekt: !) und es lief nur noch ein Vertrag. Dann das nächste Problem. Wir konnten die Nummer nicht mitnehmen weil ARCOR den Anschluss kündigen muss um sie mitzunehmen. Tja, das hörten wir dann zum ersten Mal und konnten nichts ändern. Stinkesauer habe ich diese Idioten angeschriehen, weil die Nummer vielen Leuten bekannt war, deren Nummer wir selbst nicht mehr besaßen.

Jedenfalls wurde das Datum wieder hinausgeschoben.    Mittlerweile wohnten wir schon in der Wohnung und telefonierten nur übers Handy. Die Rechnung stieg ins Unermessliche und der Anschluss rückte immer noch nicht näher.

Tja das zog sich ganze 3(!!) Monate hin von gesagtem 1 Monat. 
Als wir den Vertrag hatten, gab es für 2000Rate keine Flat, nur Volumentarif. Uns wurde natürlich gesagt die Flat sei ohne Begrenzung.    Also wieder eine Ummeldung,netterweise ohne zusätzliche Berechnung (gnädigst)

Der Fazit der Anmeldung:  

Entweder man hat Nerven sich mit den Deppen auseinanderzusetzen, weil man ständig in Warteschleifen hängt und kaum Protokolle gemacht werden, in denen Namen auftauchen (und man dementsprechend keinen zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann -> Dein Wort gegen ARCOR!) oder man zahlt sich dumm und dämlich bei der Teledoof. :suspekt: 

Mittlerweile läuft es gut. Ich steige jetzt auf 3000 um, kriege meine Flat zum Preis von 1000 und Telefonflat dazu. Das ganze für nur 54€ um den Dreh.
Das sollte die Teledoof mal nachmachen  , dann komme ich auch wieder zurück.
Der Ping liegt um die 30, also auch okay.

Arcor erwähnt übriegens dauernd Telekom, weil sie keine eigenen Leitungen besitzen, sondern nur angemietet haben. WAs auch Wartezeiten erklärt.
Ich denke wenn man Service sucht, dann sollte man sich einen anderen Provider suchen, das gibbet nich bei Arcor.

Wenn man sparen will, so wie ich   dann seid ihr da richtig. Aber wie gesagt NERVEN antrainieren und viel Baldrian neben das Telefon legen  ^^ 

Liebe Grüße


----------

